# What are some good activities to keep my hands busy?



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I get very fidgety, anxious, and prone to binging when my hands are idle.

What are some activities I can do for long periods of time to keep them occupied?


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

Crochet is good too


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

knitting, sewing are good choices. For me, what does a dual purpose, is basketball. For you, any sport would be good. It gets you out of the house and you work out an dget healthier. I would sya playing comp games to keep ur fingaz occupied, but when i played comp games a lot, i would make hotpockets and other crap haha. Idk, just find something you truly enjoy and that will keep ya busy!!!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Tying knots or braiding something, untangling yarn (I have a poor tolerance for frustration, I keep telling myself I should teach myself patience by tangling up a bunch of yarn and then having to untangle it! ops ), jigsaw puzzles, mosaics, modeling with clay, arranging things like flowers or small natural objects, kneading something soft or tickly, getting one of those squishy ball things to squeeze or some of those jangling/chime balls to roll in your hands, beadwork, knitting/crocheting, scrapbooking, marbles, jacks...? :stu


----------



## Massive (Oct 15, 2012)

When I get a hand tremor I put my hands in my pockets and try to look casual.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Knitting works for me. It's relatively easy to do once you learn the basic technique. I can recommend a good beginner's book if you're interested.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Must.... Resist....


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah...the only things I can think of are sexual w/ or w/out another person....


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Things listed above, also gardening, writing/typing, painting, musical instruments, sex, masturbation.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I recommend learning embroidery - the supplies are cheap, and it's a lot of fun. There are plenty of excellent tutorials on YouTube.

Then you can give your stuff away as gifts! :b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> Must.... Resist....


Playing with a Rubix Cube is a good suggestion, don't be afraid!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Try doodling or painting. Or writing, say, a journal.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Masturbating. Keeps hands busy and reduces anxiety. Also video games. Or pen twiddling, or maybe keep a rubber band on your wrist and play with that. Sometimes when I'm bored I'll flip my phone open and closed repeatedly. Or, maybe cleaing. It would keep your hands busy, and at least for me cleaning and organizing can be very theraputic because it helps for me to take pride in my things, and know where everything is so I don't lose it.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Sudoku and sketching works for me. Maybe you can give a try.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tronjheim said:


> Try doodling or painting. Or writing, say, a journal.


Doodling!

OP, there are actually books out there devoted to doodling, perhaps try Amazon. They seem to have made a whole industry out of making random pointless little drawings. :lol

I find doodling to be quite distracting myself. I've filled up pages while chattering on the phone or taking notes in a boring class.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Logic puzzles.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Learn guitar or any instrument. Do gardening.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Doodling, and its good for the brain


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Exercising like push ups also keep your hands busy, but that's probably not the best suggestion because if you do push ups all day you'll end up with more then just shaky hands x_x All the other things i can think off are also named above, wood carving is also fun by the way! But first you'll need some wood ofcourse, and sandpaper and a proper knife or something.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

When my hands are free, I can't keep them away from my........


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Puzzles. Drawing. Flipping a pen or coin between your fingers (neat party trick).


----------



## Slimeball (Feb 8, 2012)

Silly putty/thinking putty. Squeez a blob!


----------

